# Knights Templar hid the Shroud of Turin, says Vatican



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article6040521.ece


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 13, 2009)

404 error.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2009)

Works fine


----------



## rhitland (Sep 13, 2009)

Shroud of Turin sealed the deal for me, wish the church would bust it out for more research.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like the researcher read "The Jesus Conspiracy" by Kersten & Gruber.  They explore the incredibly bad science surrounding the carbon dating of the shroud in 1988.  Interesting book on how politics got involved in religion.  

As for the "Da Vinci Code" most of Brown's "Masonic" background came from "The Holy Blood and The Holy Grail" by Baigent, Lincoln and Leigh.  In point of fact Brown was sued by Baigent and Leigh for plagiarism but they lost in court.  

I remember reading "The Da Vinci Code" and thinking how similar the story line was to "Holy Blood, Holy Grail".  Including the Sion (sp?) Priory, et.al.


----------



## LRG (Sep 13, 2009)

The Shroud of Turin had been in the rightfull possesion of a well off french family. The name of the french family was traced back to an actual Knight of Templar.
This same family donated the Shroud to a museum in which brought out same to the public.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder (Sep 13, 2009)

LRG said:


> The Shroud of Turin had been in the rightfull possesion of a well off french family. The name of the french family was traced back to an actual Knight of Templar.
> This same family donated the Shroud to a museum in which brought out same to the public.



Geoffroy de Charnay, who was burned at the stake with Jacques de Molay.   

"Charney and his wife were the first documented owners of the cloth, and they were the ones who made it so popular by sensational public expositions. ...  What interests us most here is the possible relationship between Geoffroy de Charney, owner of the cloth, and Geoffroy de Charnay, the Templar.  (_The Jesus Conspiracy_ Kersten & Gruber pps 211, 212)

"In 1983 Pope John Paul II made a special journey to Portugal to persuade ex-king Umberto II in his exile to bequeath the Turin Shroud to the Vatican.  Shortly thereafter the former king of Italy died."  (*Ibid* plate 64. p183)


----------



## LRG (Sep 13, 2009)

Chaplin the Elder said:


> Geoffroy de Charnay, who was burned at the stake with Jacques de Molay.
> 
> "Charney and his wife were the first documented owners of the cloth, and they were the ones who made it so popular by sensational public expositions. ... What interests us most here is the possible relationship between Geoffroy de Charney, owner of the cloth, and Geoffroy de Charnay, the Templar. (_The Jesus Conspiracy_ Kersten & Gruber pps 211, 212)
> 
> "In 1983 Pope John Paul II made a special journey to Portugal to persuade ex-king Umberto II in his exile to bequeath the Turin Shroud to the Vatican. Shortly thereafter the former king of Italy died." (*Ibid* plate 64. p183)


 
Very Interesting.

Thank you


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> 404 error.



lol, conspiracy'd.


----------

